# Best way to cut firebrick?



## timchuck (Nov 24, 2010)

I need to replace a couple smaller firebrick in my insert. What is the best way to cut the bricks to size.


----------



## raiderfan (Nov 24, 2010)

I would think a circular saw with a diamond blade would do it.

That's how what we use to cut clay tiles for chimneys.


----------



## Wolves-Lower (Nov 24, 2010)

My Roto-Zip has a small circular saw attatchment with a tile blade. I used that.
But a Regular Circular saw with the correct blade should do it.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 24, 2010)

Tile-cutting wetsaw...You'll get straight cuts & keep the dust to a minimum


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 24, 2010)

I've even done some with hammer and chisel. You just have to be patient and do it slowly. Score a line and then keep tapping (not hitting) the chisel and moving it along the line gets the job done.


----------



## madison (Nov 24, 2010)

As Backwoods suggested, hammer, chisel.  I also used a hacksaw.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 24, 2010)

Normal firebrick is easy to cut with a "masonry" blade on a skil saw.  Soak it for a minute first- helps with dust.

A wetsaw can also be used.

A cold chisel can be used- score each corner, then each face, then a sharp strike- but ti will never be clean or accurate as a saw cut.

Believe me- I've cut a few fire bricks


----------



## raybonz (Nov 24, 2010)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Normal firebrick is easy to cut with a "masonry" blade on a skil saw.  Soak it for a minute first- helps with dust.
> 
> A wetsaw can also be used.
> 
> ...



Just checked out your pottery work and it is beautiful! I would like to someday purchase some for my home.. Do you sell it too or just a hobby?

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Nov 24, 2010)

You could try a small angle grinder with a masonry wheel to score the brick then break it from there.. 

Ray


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 25, 2010)

raybonz said:
			
		

> You could try a small angle grinder with a masonry wheel to score the brick then break it from there..
> 
> Ray



I use my angle grinder with a masonry blade.   I think I've used my tile saw also, but I usually grab the angle grinder.

Matt


----------

